

How Companies Kill Their Employees' Job Searches - aaron987
http://m.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/10/how-companies-kill-their-employees-job-searches/381437/

======
ddingus
These agreements should come with really great compensation so that the
employee opportunity costs are funded as a matter of compliance with the
contracts.

